# New Perspectives on Justification/RCC in disguise



## historyb (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm not sure if this has been discussed here before and I hope I'm not opening a  or .

I just escaped by God's grace from Catholicism after 10 yrs of being there and I ran across this New Perspective/Federal Vision/ etc stuff and I have to tell everyone that this is just like the RCC in disguise. How did something like this happen and why are my main questions so I thought I'd ask here if anyone knew.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Nov 13, 2005)

You may want to check out some of the articles on www.apuritansmind.com

Welcome to the baords

[Edited on 11-13-2005 by CalsFarmer]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 13, 2005)

We've discussed this quite a bit. Just look up toward the top of the page, and click on search. Then type in what you want.


----------



## SRoper (Nov 13, 2005)

From what I understand one of it's motivations is an avenue of ecumenicalism between Protestants and Romanists.


----------



## wsw201 (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by historyb_
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been discussed here before and I hope I'm not opening a  or .
> ...



Though there are some simalarities between the two (NPP/FV) there are some major differences in emphasis. One commonality is that both redefine Covenant as being more relational vs an agreement. Unfortunately the proponents of these views are hardly monolithic. There are a number of excellent articles on these subjects over on Monergism.com. I would highly recommend checking them out.


----------



## Robin (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by historyb_
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been discussed here before and I hope I'm not opening a  or .
> ...



Never underestimate the power of Rome.

Robin


----------



## pduggan (Dec 6, 2005)

I was thinking about this the other day and I think that while Wright may certainly be different from standard reformation theology, he really can't qualify as being romanist in his soteriology.

His emphasis on corporate soteriology does not find any analog in catholic doctrines of infused righteousness or the soul's movement towards God. Those models are just as individualistic as protestantism it seems to me. 

He's also quite a strong opponent of purgatory and has been publicly against noises within anglicanism in its favor.


----------



## AdamM (Dec 6, 2005)

Doug, I think most NPP proponents will claim that both Protestants and Rome have misread Paul to a large degree. Sort of a pox on both houses. 

For what it's worth, I think the best approach is to evaluate the New Perspective as a "new" perspective.


----------



## cupotea (Dec 6, 2005)

> I just escaped by God's grace from Catholicism after 10 yrs of being there



It's been discussed, but I'm just glad you got out of there!


----------



## biblelighthouse (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by historyb_
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm not sure if this has been discussed here before and I hope I'm not opening a  or .
> ...




Dude, it's kind of ironic that your name is "Doug Wilson", if you know what I mean . . .


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biblelighthouse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by historyb_
> ...



Too ironic! 

Compare:

Eternal Covenant: How the Trinity Reshapes Covenant Theology
by Ralph Smith
Canon Press, Moscow, ID: 2003.
102 Pages, Paperback
http://www.apuritansmind.com/BookReviews/SmithRalphEternalCovenant.htm

and

"Reformed" is Not Enough
by Douglas Wilson
Canon Press, 2002.
206 Pages, Paperback
http://www.apuritansmind.com/BookReviews/WilsonDouglasReformedNotEnough.htm

with:

http://www.apuritansmind.com/WCF/Chapter11WestminsterConfession.htm
http://www.apuritansmind.com/WCF/Chapter25WestminsterConfession.htm
http://www.apuritansmind.com/WCF/Chapter26WestminsterConfession.htm


----------

